

Instant.io - Massive Google Translate (built in 8 hours) - feross
http://instant.io/

======
eperoumal
As seen in Firebug : jQuery15106557239134263726_1305644071940({ "error": {
"errors": [ { "domain": "usageLimits", "reason": "dailyLimitExceeded",
"message": "Daily Limit Exceeded" } ], "code": 403, "message": "Daily Limit
Exceeded" } } );

------
mhiceoin
What does it do? It just sticks my text on a US flag. With mentions of
scrolling in the comments, I am certainly missing something. Will leave open
for 8 hours and see if situation improves.

------
singer
What's with the constant reminder that it was "built in 8 hours"? Is that to
warn me that it's really buggy or are you trying to impress me?

------
nodata
It would be good if the user could control the scrolling. I can't read the
page because it keeps scrolling to the bottom to show me new translations.

Also copy and paste is broken.

------
adrianwaj
flag

------
mrzerga
>I launched 3 sites recently (Instant.fm, Instant.IO, and >EmuSpin)
(feross.org) > 2 points by feross 1 hour ago | flag | discuss

we got it the first time, stop treating hn as your blog

